# went to miami white water forest to icefish



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

couldn't find a hole where someone drilled was covered over
with snow i was pretty far out on the lake


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Do any good or did you not fish?


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Trailbreaker how far south are you located? Just curious. Do you ever get up near Dayton?

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

fishdealer04 said:


> Do any good or did you not fish?


didn't fish.. no auger


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Cat Mangler said:


> Trailbreaker how far south are you located? Just curious. Do you ever get up near Dayton?
> 
> Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


i live in colerain i'm 45 mins from dayton depends on traffic


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

I didn't realize they allowed ice fishing...good luck if you try it again.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

the only park that allows ice fishing for hamilton county parks


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> the only park that allows ice fishing for hamilton county parks


Garrett said he went fishing out on Sharon Woods the other day. Was he breaking the law?!?



trailbreaker said:


> couldn't find a hole...


We've all been there before, dude. That sucks when all you want to do is catch some fish


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> Garrett said he went fishing out on Sharon Woods the other day. Was he breaking the law?!?
> 
> 
> We've all been there before, dude. That sucks when all you want to do is catch some fish


i thought miami was the only place... i know you can't at campbells


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i thought miami was the only place... i know you can't at campbells


http://greatparks.org/activities/winter-sports
"Ice fishing is gauged upon the thickness of the ice, which Great Parks Rangers check daily. Ice-fishers must bring their own equipment."

I saw Miami Whitewater Forest, Sharon Woods, & Triple Creek on the list, so I guess Garrett is off the hook...this time.

Are you going back out there any time soon? I'd be down to give it a shot.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah miami whitewater, triple creek, and Sharon woods allow ice fishing. Only miami whitewater and Sharon woods are open for ice fishing right now. It changes daily so check the website or call the rangers station. I might try and hit Sharon woods in the am for a couple hours.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Nice try TB way to get out there and give it a shot.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Trailbreaker you should fish triple creek.
It's full of pan fish, and some catfish.
If you don't have an auger take an axe.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a cool picture.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Riverbum said:


> Trailbreaker take an axe.


I am already breaking a new years resolution. I swore I wasn't going to respond to any trailbreaker threads where he didn't actually fish... but trailbreaker with an axe? really?


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

There is a lot of talk about axes on these forums today.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I think just like in The Shining, the weather is having an effect


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I think just like in The Shining, the weather is having an effect


Hahaha!

Words of wisdom, Lloyd my man, words of wisdom.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I think just like in The Shining, the weather is having an effect


Ha. That is the exact mental image I got when imagining my appearance to other anglers on the ice when considering using my hatchet to open a hole. Thank the fish gods that guys like Salmonid, 9left and Fishdealer04 prevented me from showing everyone how dumb I really am! 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

All work and no play makes Blake a dull boy 
All work and no play makes Blake a dull boy 
All work and no play makes Blake a dull boy
All work and no play makes Blake a dull boy
All work and no play makes Blake a dull boy 
All work and no play makes Blake a dull boy


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Chopping a hole in the ice is a lot of work to do in the cold before you even start feeshin, Trail. Then you gotta stay out there long enough to catch something and you might end up chopping a few more before you even find the fish. 
There are plenty of Youtube videos on how to chop a hole in the ice Its not something to do if youre only planning on being out for a few minutes - half an hour.


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

I tried to go to Campbell Lakes yesterday (2/16) and was greeted with 2 "Unsafe Ice" signs. It appeared that the north side of the North East lake had open water along it but I find that hard to believe as cold as it's been. Possibly that part of the lake had no snow for some reason. I ventured out about 20' and drilled a test hole and the ice was a good 6" or 8" thick, plenty safe for me. Instead of risking a ticket we ended up going to Batesville Reservoir. So is ice fishing at Campbell never allowed? It looked like the Unsafe Ice signs were permanent, not something they put up/take down daily.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I got a hair and went to MW this morning, I found a few drilled holes toward the damn, just down from the swing sets. a few whacks with the ole spud bar and I was in business, seemed to be 12 to 14in of ice, all though being the only fisherman there I was still a bit leary. I fished a Ice jig and a white hair jig both tipped with crappie nipples in 8 to 10ft of water, I gave it 45min to a hour before I decided I should be at work, and soon after the rain started so I left without a bite.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> I fished a Ice jig and a white hair jig both tipped with crappie nipples in 8 to 10ft of water,


I looked everywhere for crappie nipples, but couldn't find them anywhere. 

Sorry.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I think just like in The Shining, the weather is having an effect


here's traillllllllllllllllllllllbreaker


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I think this one might be my all-time favorite:


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my God!I got tears on this one.TB would make a great Movie Star.That's good stuff!



Roscoe.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

:Rofl


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> I think this one might be my all-time favorite:



i was to have come through the door.. with the look on my face


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i was to have come through the door.. with the look on my face


Exactly! 

With the fishing being so slow lately, I was just messin' with you, TB.  I've got your back any day of the week and twice on Sunday. Thanks for being a good sport and not crying like GarrettMeyers did that time I posted a funny picture of him wearing pink underwear.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Exactly!
> 
> With the fishing being so slow lately, I was just messin' with you, TB.  I've got your back any day of the week and twice on Sunday. Thanks for being a good sport and not crying like GarrettMeyers did that time I posted a funny picture of him wearing pink underwear.


Dammit! I emailed you that picture in confidence....


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Garret, House, OSG, you guys are nuts! Loving it. I hope to witness these heroic shinanagins in person one day! Perhaps the next M & G?

Hey Trailbreaker, sorry for the way late reply but, I did have a motive for asking. If you can swing up towards Dayton, Eastwood lake metropark is a good place to try out. Got skunked there today myself but, only there about 2 hours. With the temps being up, holes aren't really freezing over, and a lot of holes out there.(Ok call me a paylaker all you want but, an abandoned hole is fair game IMO so long as your not taking a hole 2' from somebody still there.)

Anyways, just drop some small jigs with wax worms and spikes and jig a little every one to two minutes about 6-12" off the bottom. You'll get something, only been a couple of times but that's what's gotten me fish both trips last week.(thanks to 9left, Salmonid and Fishdealer04) probably only get a few 3-4" gills or perch but hey, a fish is a fish when you haven't had one on all winter!

Good luck and may the Schwartz be with you!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL thanks


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> I think this one might be my all-time favorite:


Can't. Stop. Laughing!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

HOUSE, that is one of your better ones, that's hilarious


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

co-angler said:


> all work and no play makes blake a dull boy
> all work and no play makes blake a dull boy
> all work and no play makes blake a dull boy
> all work and no play makes blake a dull boy
> ...


"heeeeeeeere's johnny!!"


Tried to do that in all caps as befits the line. It refuses to do so. another forum tweak? I dunno!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)




----------

